# Hi Everyone, new self builder in south yorkshire



## tosh (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone, just joined up hoping to pick the brains of all you hardened motorhome enthusiasts!!
I've just bought a 2005 Citroen Relay Lwb high roof to convert to a motorhome.
This is my first time attempting such a task although in the past i have helped  my father to do a couple, but thats was years ago and he bodged everything! I want to do this one to a high standard.
I decided to take this on because i've owned a 2 berth coachbuilt bucaneer elan for years and the interior is mint but over this last winter the roof seals have gone and water has stained the roofing panels inside rendering the thing practically worthless, so i've decided it is going to be the donor van for the conversion, to save me buying loads of expensive gear.
I'll have a read of your forums and see what i can learn, but in the meantime if anyone has advice on stage one, as in once i've taken all the ply lining out, and cleaned the van, should i be concentrating on electrical/plumbing layout, insulating, window fitting, first or what? 
Cant wait to get cracking but now i've finally got the van i've been looking for it's a bit daunting.
Thanks in advance of your comments, Tosh


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Apr 16, 2009)

Hiya tosh welcome to wildcamping you may get some ideas from the selfbuild forum heres a link www.sbmcc.co.uk


----------



## nigel54 (Apr 16, 2009)

*self build*

eh up Tosh, welcome to the world of wildcamping.I have a coachbuilt m/h, but am considering with my son, helping him with the purchase and conversion of a top van. My first thought would be to mark out on the van floor were units would be positioned.Then strike some measurements,and try to imagine units in place. Then you could mark were the 12&240v supplys will run,same with gas pipes cut offs.Further to this,have you checked out any self-build web sites, anyway good luck & keep us all informed don,t forget! progress pictures.   nigel54


----------



## nowhereman (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Tosh, once you have got the mental picture set up in your mind backed up with a few chalk marks, then thats where the first and most daunting job has to be done. Cutting bl**dy big holes in the van. Side windows, 240 inlet, skylights and ventilation. Good idea if you can get the van under a roof to do all the cutting. Then insulation, cable runs and possibly some plumbing. Then walls and ceiling sorted. Next flooring, and after that is the fabrication of internal structures, work surface, sink hob, storage, seating/ bedding etc. Good luck it will be well worth the effort.


----------



## tosh (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, had a pretty good weekends start thanks to the lovely weather. Managed to get my layout worked out, stripped most of my donor caravan and got the roof support beams and some insulation in the new van, and fitted my new Fiamma F45 Awning!
Bit tricky deciding what to do with the windows as i dont want to take them out of my caravan leaving it looking like a pile of scrap whilst it's still in storage!! I know i'kll have to do it soon but haven't managed to have a word with the storage people yet about me breaking the caravan up!
Is it just me or do you find car boot sales great for picking stuff up for a project.
I managed to get most of the wiring i need, some pipework, grip fill, lights, screws timber and all sorts for next to nowt! Bargain. Had to be up at 7am this morning though!!
I'll put some photo's of the start on soon and keep you posted how things are going. If anyone lives around dinnington south yorkshire area and knows anything about the 12v wiring, split charging side of things i'd appreciate a bit of help!!


----------



## Telstar (Apr 20, 2009)

Tosh

Welcome to the wild side.  the self build internet will probably be most useful to you, however there are a few self builders who use/assist others on this site.

As for self building in South Yorkshire I am aware for some reason that a caravan storage place at Oughtibridge has used donor caravans for conversions.  There is also a caravan/motorhome dealer/selfbuilder called Knollbeck Caravans near Wath in Rotherham who used to do this sort of thing, they may be helpful.

As for wiring, hopefully you can replicate what you had in the caravan?  

Jon


----------



## Mujisan (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello Tosh and welcome from another self builder, newbie to this site!

There is masses of information on fitting your 12v system on the web. Try this for starters: http://www.kampenwagen.co.uk/Electrickery.html

Good luck with your build and enjoy it...making it your own is the fun bit 

Mujisan


----------



## hairytoes (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello pal,

Good luck with your project, I seriously considered it - but ended out buying a good van at a good price, mainly because I didn't have the space available to do the job.

Not ruling it out in the future though!

Very best of luck to you & welcome to the site.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 20, 2009)

hiya from another self-builder(ldv convoy)welcome to this site and i strongly recommend sbmcc too as i'm a member(£15 a year) but i saved nearly £80 on insurance!!!!


----------



## tosh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for the comments again, telstar your right i do hope to replicate what i had in the caravan and i've made dozens of detailed drawings as i've taken it out but the problem is i need the split charger relay stuff, as i want to charge the leisure battery from the van alternator as i'm travelling. I didnt have this option with the caravan. Anyway i'll sort it and i will definately join the sbmcc, i've had a look and it looks great. If you can save money on insurance too then thats even better. Speak soon


----------

